# HELP NEEDED- Anyone know how specifically to wire an auto dimming mirror in a Gen 2 that did NOT have auto dimming from factory



## Jack_Volk (Mar 17, 2021)

Hi, I could really use some specific help on how exactly I wire an auto dimming mirror in my 2017 Cruze that did not have an auto dimming mirror from the factory. I have an OEM one from eBay but I need to someone get power from the map lights. I don’t know how to access their wiring though and I really need help with that part. I’ve seen someone’s post already but it was not specific enough to really help me. Anyone have any experience or thoughts?


----------



## MarcMag (Sep 10, 2019)

Perhaps you can just buy the harness. From my 2019 post on this topic. I bought a used mirror and the seller installed it: "Bob sold (and installed) a used auto-dimming HomeLink mirror with a wiring harness that clipped into the plug that fed the stock mirror. ... The harness is included in his pricing and he included a somewhat longer stem for the mirror that moved it out from the windshield. I could have gone with a smaller mirror like the stock one, but it has seemed to me to be so small it was overshadowed by the windshield mount and sensor blob." Bob's Automotive Mirrors & More LLC | eBay Stores


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

I installed one and tapped into the powerport at the center column. Ran the wire up the right pillar and across the headliner. Not too difficult but watch the side airbag on the pillar.


----------



## Jack_Volk (Mar 17, 2021)

6speedTi said:


> I installed one and tapped into the powerport at the center column. Ran the wire up the right pillar and across the headliner. Not too difficult but watch the side airbag on the pillar.


What do you mean by tapped into? I’m sorry- I’m only 18 in high school and I’m not very handy nor mechanically inclined so I literally have no idea what some of the terms people are using. And like where can I get the other end (the female end) to the OEM auto-dim mirror I have?


----------



## Jack_Volk (Mar 17, 2021)

Like the other end to this part is what I need somehow?


----------



## Jack_Volk (Mar 17, 2021)

Well I’m just taking to a car audio shop to get it wired because I’m not getting much help lol thanks


----------



## MplsGen2Rey (Nov 5, 2020)

Jack_Volk said:


> Well I’m just taking to a car audio shop to get it wired because I’m not getting much help lol thanks


So how did that go for you?


----------

